# Aggie Saltwater Classic - May 6



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

Howdy,

Catch this! The 4th Aggie Saltwater Classic will be May 6, at Teakwood Marina. All proceeds go to TAMU Student organizations. This tournament is designed and priced for everyone to fish and have a good time. We have a very nice door prize this year, a 50" HD TV, courtesy of Gallery Furniture. For more information, www.reveille.org.

Awards for 1st & 2nd place for Heaviest Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, and Shark

3 Divisions: Adults; Lady Anglers; and Students - Other Awards & Door Prizes, Refreshments, BBQ.

All fish must be caught using live bait or artificial lures by means of rod and reel. Wade/Kayak fishing is allowed. Sorry, No guides, part or full time, past or present, are eligible to win fish categories, but you are welcome to use a guide to put you on fish.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

*Aggie Saltwater Classic - May 6*

*LOL!! :rotfl: *

*I just want to sit at the boat ramp and watch them launch their boats!!!!*




*Jeff*


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

*Good Entertainment is hard to find*

Jeff,

Thank you for your interest in the ASC. Prime seats start at $100.

See you there. Gigem. :cheers:


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeff you do realize what you call an Aggie after he graduates right?





















BOSS


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

No guides? How are they going to find the water? Hehe


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well if they go the opposite way on 610 they will get there.. Just like the evacuation... but backwards


----------

